# Similac Infant Formula Recall



## babydanielsmom (Jan 18, 2008)

Just thought some of us may want to know about this

http://www.similac.com/recall

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/393108...and_parenting/


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

It enrages me that FFing moms continue to have to deal with these recalls.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

I just saw this as well on the TODAY and informed a couple of FFing moms that I know that I use the Similac brand. Scary!


----------



## dizzysmom (Jun 25, 2010)

I've just spent two hours helping my coworker google her lot numbers (Similac website is down, what a surprise







), so far all of her containers are part of the recall.


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

it's so beyond annoying that no other website has the lot numbers for the recall. and, the 800 number they list on all the news stories isn't working either.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dizzysmom* 
I've just spent two hours helping my coworker google her lot numbers (Similac website is down, what a surprise







), so far all of her containers are part of the recall.

poor thing! Just bumping this thread-- it's horrible.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dizzysmom* 
I've just spent two hours helping my coworker google her lot numbers (Similac website is down, what a surprise







), so far all of her containers are part of the recall.









Maybe try http://today.msnbc.msn.com/???


----------



## babydanielsmom (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok, Mama's I didn't get through to their ph # but finally after about 3 FREAKING hours I have the downloaded pdf of the lot recall numbers. Unfortunately ALL of my container were part of the recall!!! Please PM me if this doesn't work

http://abbott.vo.llnwd.net/o18/simil...ot-numbers.pdf

Oh, and just to let you guys know the today's show website just refers you back to Similac ...I'm so ticked there are 38 yes *38 pages of recalls*


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Lovely as a mother who BFs 90% of the time, I occasionally supplement while I work due to my son's immense appetite, my can of similac organic is in fact recalled.







Ugh.

Luckily my son is one because the formula is getting taken back and we aren't getting anymore.


----------



## Rose-Roget (May 25, 2008)

I just (reluctantly) bought our first formula for 10 mo dd because I've run out of frozen and can't get any when I pump anymore. Figures that my first experience with it is recalled.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

I wonder if my husband would have followed this and checked our Similac if this had happened back in Feb/March...

WIC here gives out Similac (unless you have a prescription for another brand), and I was looking at the site. Send the formula back? What are some of these babies going to eat in the meantime? Especially parents that cannot afford to buy formula.


----------



## babydanielsmom (Jan 18, 2008)

I just returned the formula to the store that I bought it from


----------



## dizzysmom (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, the retailers are taking the formula back, even the opened and partly used containers. I don't know how that would work for someone who was on WIC though.


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

BJ's is giving refunds but telling you to throw the formula out. I was lucky enough to have 3 receipts in my purse and the customer service person gave me credit for all 3 purchases without checking to see if they were even part of the recall.

Also, my son has been given the recalled stuff at daycare for over a week & 1/2 and has had no ill effects from it. From what I've read, while it's gross, what happened isn't harmful beyond causing some stomach upset in some babies. We've been lucky to have no issues. Another mom had the exact same lot number (we purchased them at the same BJ's) and her daughter was also fine and had not experienced any problems.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree it is gross, but in reality there are bugs in many processed foods. Even a food coloring out there is MADE from bugs.

I'm taking mine back today and my son is done with formula. He old enough, and he nurses enough, but still I feel a bit bad he possibly had bug tainted formula.


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I agree it is gross, but in reality there are bugs in many processed foods. Even a food coloring out there is MADE from bugs.


one of our local news stations made a point of this last night. they were saying the "acceptable" level of bug parts in food would surprise many people. even though i know that, i still like to pretend it's not true!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

I am totally aware that there are "acceptable levels" of bugs (and rat feces!) in processed/packaged foods, but this is BABY food we're talking about here. Babies don't normally ingest other food that could have bugs in it (whether from a factory or a family's grain stores 100 years ago or whatever); they would "normally" just have breastmilk (at least younger babies). So I really feel for the parents and babies dealing with this. Formula should be held to a higher standard


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

I got an email about this from Abbott Thursday night -

Dear [name removed]

We take our product quality and safety responsibilities very seriously. As such, we have initiated a proactive, voluntary recall of certain Similac®-brand, powder infant formulas that did not meet our quality standards.

We are recalling these products following an internal quality review, which detected the remote possibility of the presence of a small common beetle in the product produced in one production area in a single manufacturing facility. Please be assured that the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has determined that while the formula containing these beetles poses no immediate health risk, there is a possibility that infants who consume formula containing the beetles or their larvae, could experience symptoms of gastrointestinal discomfort and refusal to eat as a result of small insect parts irritating the GI tract. If these symptoms persist for more than a few days, a physician should be consulted.

Our first and foremost responsibility is to provide the highest quality product for your baby. We are working to resolve this matter quickly and thoroughly.

The recall of these powder infant formulas includes:
Certain Similac product lines offered in plastic containers.
Certain Similac product lines offered in 8-ounce sample cans, 12.4-ounce and 12.9-ounce cans.

To immediately find out if the product in your possession is included in this recall please visit similac.com/recall. Once at the site, type in the lot number to determine if your product is affected. If your product is affected, links on the website will provide specific information on next steps. You can call (800) 986-8850 24-hours a day, 7-days a week to speak to an Abbott Consumer Relations representative, as well.

Please also see the link below to find an alternative of your Similac product not impacted by this recall.

Throughout this recall, our primary concern continues to be the safety of those who use our products.

We are committed to ensuring that every product we sell is manufactured to the highest level of quality. We apologize for any confusion or inconvenience this issue may cause you.

Sincerely,

Scott White, Senior Vice President, U.S. Nutrition, Abbott


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

just a heads up for anyone who buys this - on the abbott / similac website they are currently offering free overnight delivery of replacement power formula. it's the smaller cans, not the large tub you can get at BJ's, etc.


----------

